# Weekly Competition 2016-18



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F' R U' F R U' R2 F2
*2. *U' R F U F' U2 F U' R U2
*3. *F2 R' F2 U F' R' F' U R' U
*4. *U' R U' F2 U2 R' U' R' U
*5. *U' R F R' F U' R U2 R'

*3x3x3
1. *U' D2 R B U' R2 D B2 R U D2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 B' D2 F D2 L2
*2. *D2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 R' F2 U2 R B' R2 D' B' U' R D L2 U L
*3. *L B2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 D R2 U' L' F2 D' F' U2 B' L
*4. *L2 F2 U' D2 B' D2 L F2 R F D2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D2
*5. *D2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 U' B2 F U' L R' B' U' F R'

*4x4x4
1. *U' L2 Rw2 Uw2 L' B U2 R' D2 U2 L Rw R2 U2 B L' F' D2 U' Fw D2 Uw' U' L Fw L' Uw' L D' Uw2 Fw D' B2 L2 B' F2 D L' Fw2 Rw2
*2. *Fw' Rw' R' F2 U' Rw R Fw2 R2 B' L2 R' F U2 Rw D B' L' B2 Fw' D2 L Rw' R Uw' F2 U F' D Uw Fw2 Rw D L2 Rw F2 Uw' B2 F2 D2
*3. *Uw' U' B2 Rw2 R Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw' Fw R' F Uw' Rw2 R U' L Uw' Fw2 Uw L Rw2 Uw R Fw2 Rw' D Fw2 F R' Uw' B U Rw2 D F R' D
*4. *B Fw' Rw' Fw Uw F R2 Uw R' Fw D' B2 L2 Rw Uw U L' D Uw' F R2 B2 F L R Fw Uw B Rw2 R' B' Rw' R U Fw2 F2 Uw2 L2 R D
*5. *Rw2 U Rw2 Uw U' L2 U L Rw' Uw2 B2 D Uw L Uw R2 D2 Uw' L' B' Fw' L R Fw D' U R2 D' Rw2 B F Uw' L' U' Fw Rw D2 L2 B F2

*5x5x5
1. *Rw U' Rw' B Bw Fw2 Uw B2 U Rw' R Fw2 Dw' Bw' D B U2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 D Dw B2 L' B U Fw Dw' U2 F R F' Uw2 U' Bw2 L' D2 U2 B2 Dw' R' D2 Dw2 R U2 Bw' L' Bw Rw2 R' Uw' L' D Dw' Lw' Bw Uw2 Bw Fw Lw'
*2. *Bw2 D' Uw' U2 R' Dw2 Lw' D2 U2 Fw2 Dw' R Uw2 U' B' D2 U' L' Lw U' Rw2 Fw2 R D' Fw' Uw2 L' Dw' U' L' B2 Fw2 Rw Bw' U R Uw' B2 Bw' D' Dw' Bw Dw2 B Dw2 F2 Uw U2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' Fw2 R B' Bw Fw' F
*3. *R' U2 Lw' Dw2 Uw B2 L Lw' D' L2 Lw2 R' B F' U2 L2 Fw' F Lw2 R Fw' Uw2 U L2 Lw' Rw D2 Dw' U Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 F L2 Uw2 L2 Uw Lw B' D2 U L2 Bw F D Bw2 L' U2 B' D' Lw Rw' F2 Dw F2 Rw Fw' L2 U' Rw2
*4. *Dw2 Rw2 D Bw2 Uw Lw D' Rw2 R' B2 Lw2 Fw' L2 Rw' U B L2 U R B2 Bw' Dw2 Uw U' Fw' F2 Lw2 R2 B' Fw' Rw R Fw' U Rw' R F Lw2 D U Rw D2 Dw' U' Lw2 Rw2 R Bw' L' Uw U2 Bw Rw2 Uw Lw' R' Bw2 U' L Uw'
*5. *Rw' U' B F2 L2 F D Lw2 B U' L B2 F Rw' Fw2 Lw' Uw R Fw2 U2 F Lw' B' Lw' U2 B2 F2 D' U F2 R F2 Lw2 D Dw2 Uw' Fw F R B2 Fw2 F2 D' Fw2 F' D2 U' F' D' Uw2 B2 U F' D U2 Rw' U R' Bw2 D'

*6x6x6
1. *B2 3U 3F' 2D' B2 D2 3U2 2U 2R 2D F2 D2 L' 2B' F2 2U' 3R 2B 3F2 F2 D' 2D' 2U B' U F D2 2U' U' L R 3F 2L2 3R 2R D' B' 3U2 3F' F 3U2 2F 2L 3U 3R' B 3F D2 2F 3R' 2B' 2F2 L2 R B2 2B2 2F' U' 2F 2R2 B' L 3U' B2 L 3U 2L' 2R' 3F' 2D'
*2. *D' 3U2 U 2F2 2R D 2B' 2D2 3F2 2F 2D' B' 2B2 L 2L 2R2 B2 F D 2D L' 3R2 2R 2B' D 2L F' L' 2L2 2R' 2U F2 L U2 F 3U2 2U U2 3F' 2F2 R2 D2 L 2L2 3R2 2R' 3F2 R' U 2R2 3U' U' 2L2 D2 3F2 R2 U' B2 2B' 2F' D' U' 3R' 3U' 2U' 3F' 2D' 2F 2L F
*3. *L2 R2 3U 3R' 3U2 2R2 3U2 3F2 U' 2L' R' F2 2D 3U' B' L R' 3U2 U2 L D2 2F L' F' 3U 2B' 3F' D 2R' 3F R D 2D 2F' 2U' L2 U' 2R 3F' 2F L F' D 3U2 3F' 2F' F' D' U' 3R D F 2R2 R2 3U 3R2 2R F2 2R R2 3U' 3F2 2F2 L' R2 2B 3F2 3R 2F' F
*4. *3R 2D' F' 2U F2 U' 2B 2R' R 3F' U2 F2 2U2 B2 2L U 3R' R2 2F 2R D2 3U' 3F2 2D' 3U 2F 2R2 2F2 2R' R2 B D' F' 2L R2 2B2 3F' 2F' U2 L2 B' R2 D' 3U2 U 2F F' 2D2 2R 2U2 F R' F2 L' 3R' 2U 2R2 2B' 2F R 2F' F' L2 R2 2F 2U 2L' 3R' 3F2 F'
*5. *2B 3U2 2F 2D2 3U2 2B' 2F' 2L B2 F2 2R' 3F 2D 2F L' 2R F2 2U' L2 R' 2F 2L 3F2 F 3R 2D' B' 2B 3F F2 2U2 2B' 2R' D' 2B' 2F2 2D' 2L2 D2 2D2 2U F2 2R2 2F2 L 2F' F 3R' B2 2U U 2B F R' 2U U' F2 U L2 2B2 3F' 2U2 2B' F' D' 2D' 3U' 3R2 3U L

*7x7x7
1. *3F F 2U R' D 3D2 B 3L' D' 3R2 3F2 2F' L B 2B F' 3L' 3R B' 3D' B 3D' 2L2 3U2 3R2 F 3U U 2R2 D2 2R F2 2R' 3D2 3U' B 2L2 3U2 2L2 D' 2D' 3D U2 2L 3B' 3F 2U2 R2 D B 3B2 3R' 2R' 2F' 2L2 B' 2D 3U 2U' U' 2L 3R' 2R' B2 3F2 3R2 3F' 2R' 3D2 2L 2R2 U 2R 2F' 2L2 3L 2F2 L 3L 3R' 3U 3L' 2R' D' 3D2 2U2 U 3L2 2B 2L' R' F2 L2 2D2 3U 3B U 3F L2 3F2
*2. *2F2 3U 2F' U B2 3D 3R 3B' 2D2 2B 3R2 2R 3U 2L F L' 3L 3D2 U 3L 3R2 2R B' D 3R' R 3B F 3L 2D 2U2 3F D L2 U R2 3D2 2B2 L2 2L' 3R' 3B 3L2 B 3D 3L 2F' U2 2L2 3L 2U2 B' 3U2 2B' 2D 2L 2F2 3R' 3U 2F2 3R2 2B' 3B' 2F2 F2 3L2 R' 2U' 3B' F L2 3L' 2B' L 2B 2U U F 3L2 2F 3L2 3R2 D2 U B2 3L2 B 3R2 3U' 2L2 R 2B2 3D2 3F L2 2F U 3L2 2F 3L'
*3. *R2 2F' R' U 3F2 R 2F 2R B' 3L2 2R R2 2B 2R' 2U' 2F2 3D' L' 2R2 2B2 3B 3F' 2F2 F' D 2R 3F2 D' B2 3L2 D 3B F2 3D2 2U' U 3B' D2 3D' 3R2 2D 3L' F' 3R F2 U2 3B' 2D2 U' 3F' 2U2 U R' D L2 3D' 2L 2B' 2L2 3L' 3R2 2R2 U 2L2 2R' 2F 3D' L' 2L' 3L2 B2 3F2 3D2 3F' 2F' 3U 2R2 B 3L' B2 3D' B 3F2 3D2 2B2 D' R2 U 3L2 D2 2R2 2U B' 3B F L2 2U' U' 3F2 F2
*4. *2D 3L2 2R B2 2D2 3F2 3L' 3B2 3L R 3D' 3R' 2D 3B 3D 3B 2F 3D 3U 3L2 3F L' B' 2B F2 R' 2B 3D L2 2L 2R 2U2 3F2 3D' 3L' B 3B' 2L2 2U2 2B' 3R' D2 3D 3U2 2U' 2R R D 2U2 2F2 3D' 3L F' 3U' 2L2 3B 3D L2 3F D2 B' 2F' L2 2L2 3R' 3D2 2B' 2U B 3D U' L2 2B' 2L2 R' F' D U' 3L2 U' 3L' 2F2 U' 2R' 2B' 3F' R 2B' 2F2 3D2 U' 3F 2R 2B2 2U' B2 2B2 3L D 3R2
*5. *3U2 R 2D 3L2 3R' 2F' U B 3B2 2F R 3U' 2F2 2U' B2 3B2 3F2 F' 2L2 2D2 3B' 2F 3L' B' F2 D 3R' 3F2 2F L' F2 L2 B 3B' 2F2 2D B 3B 2L' 3B' 3F' D2 3B R2 B' 2B' 3B2 3F' 2U2 R' 2D2 3D2 2U B' 3L' 2R' 2D' 3U U' 2L2 3R' 2R' R2 3F' 2F2 F2 L2 2L 3B' 2F2 R' 3F' 2D2 3U' B' 3R2 D 2D' B2 3R 3B2 F2 2R' 2D2 3D' 3F L 3R D' 3D L 3R 3U2 2L' D2 L 3R 2F' 3R2 2B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' R F' U2 R' U R F2 R2
*2. *U F' R U2 R U R F2 R
*3. *U' R2 U R U F2 R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 L' R F' L' U B' D' F U2 F2 L2 D2 B'
*2. *U B R' F' D2 R' B U2 D B' U D R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D
*3. *D F2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L F U B' D F' D' F D' F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D2 Rw' Fw R U2 L R2 Fw2 L Rw' F2 D2 Uw' U' F2 R' F' R' Fw' U' L' R B2 Fw2 F D Rw2 B Fw2 L2 U2 L R D' Uw2 L Rw' R D2 Uw2
*2. *B2 Rw2 Fw U L2 Fw2 F2 Rw Uw Fw R' F' L' Rw' D R' B L Rw R Uw2 R' D' Uw' B2 L F2 L2 Fw D B' Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw B2 L2 Fw' L2 R2
*3. *B2 Fw2 Uw U2 B' R Uw2 Rw2 R' B2 L2 D2 L R D2 B' L' D Rw2 Uw' Fw Uw B' Uw R2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 R2 B2 Fw' F2 D Rw2 R' B' Fw2 F2 U2 F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D Dw2 Uw Fw2 R U L D' U' L' Rw' Bw Fw2 R U F' Uw Bw' Dw' Fw2 Rw D B2 Dw2 R' Bw L' U' B' F2 D2 Fw' Lw Bw2 Rw' R D' Bw F2 Dw2 R Uw2 Rw D F U Rw' D2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F D2 Dw Uw U R Bw R Uw'
*2. *U Bw2 F L2 B' Uw B2 Bw' F2 Uw' B Bw' Dw2 F' Dw2 B U2 B2 Rw' Dw R D2 Bw' Fw' F R' Fw' F2 L Lw' D' Uw2 L Rw2 B2 Rw' D Lw Rw2 B R' Uw' F' Lw2 Uw Fw2 F Uw B Fw' U F R2 B2 Fw' U2 L Uw U' Bw
*3. *L Uw Fw2 Rw2 Uw U2 B' Dw' U B' Bw2 Fw F Rw2 Bw2 Rw' D Rw2 Fw2 Uw' U B' Lw Bw2 D' Bw2 Fw' D L Lw' F' D2 B2 Rw2 R Fw Dw Bw2 Fw F D' Dw Uw2 Bw2 Fw Rw Bw' R2 B' F' Lw Uw' R' Bw D Dw U F2 Rw' R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F' U B' 3F D' B2 2B 2F2 3R' 2B2 3R' 3F' U' 2F2 F D' R2 U' B' 2F' R B R' 2D2 2B2 F' 3U 2U' 2B 3F 2F' L2 3R' 3F' L B U2 3R' 3F' D' 2R F 2R' 2D2 U 3F2 L2 B L 2L B' U2 F' 3R2 B 2B 2R' B2 L' 3F R' B 2F' 2D' 3U 2B 2R2 3F 3U2 2R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2B 2R2 3D 3U2 R 2F F2 2L2 2D 2U2 F' D' 3L' 3U B' L2 3R' 2U' B2 2L2 2U2 3F2 2F 3U2 2F F' 2D' 3R D' 2U' 3F2 2F2 D2 2B 2D2 L' 2B' D' L2 2R 3B 2D2 3B2 2L2 2D 3D' 3F2 F' 2U 3F2 3L' D 3U 2B 3U' 3F' 2F2 3R 2D 2B2 2R 3D 3B2 2D L2 2F' 2R' 2D 3U' 2L2 U 2L 3D' 3L U' 2F2 F 3D2 F' R2 2F2 F2 2D' 2R' 2B2 3B 2L' 2R' 3F 3D F2 2U' 3R' 2R2 2B' L 2R R 3D B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B' L2 B R2 B L2 U2 B D2 B R' D' F' U' B L' U' R F' R
*2. *L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L' D' U R2 U2 R' D' F' L2 U
*3. *D2 R D2 U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 L U2 F' D L2 B2 R F L B' F U
*4. *F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F L2 D' L D' U' F L' F' R F R
*5. *R2 F2 B2 U B U2 D B2 L F R2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U'
*6. *B2 L2 B2 U2 R U2 R' B2 L' U F L' D' B' D2 B2 R B2 U
*7. *D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U L2 B2 D' F R' B' F L' F2 U' B2 L D2
*8. *U' B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D R2 D' R U B' F2 D2 U2 R B' R U
*9. *R2 D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 R' U' L R U' L' B' D2 L D' F'
*10. *L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D R2 U F2 D2 L D2 U F L' U' L2 B2 L' D'
*11. *F' R2 U2 F L2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D B2 F U L B2 D' R' B D
*12. *U2 B' F2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' D' B L R2 D2 U' F' R D U'
*13. *U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D' L2 R U2 F' L2 U B2 R' F2 D' L'
*14. *L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 B2 U L' U2 F D2 B D L2 B2 R' D
*15. *U2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B' F' L' R' D' F' L' R2 D B' U2
*16. *F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D' B D U2 L' R U R' B2 U' B'
*17. *L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D L' F2 D2 R U2 F D2 U' B R'
*18. *U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R F' R F' U2 R U' F' R2
*19. *B U' L2 D L U2 D B R' F' U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U2 D' L2
*20. *F2 L2 D2 B U2 F' D2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 U L D F U' F2 L2
*21. *R2 U L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 R' U' F' D' B2 L2 R2 B L' B' F
*22. *L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R' B L2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 F'
*23. *U2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 B' F L2 D' B' R' F L' F2 D B2 F'
*24. *L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B L2 D' B' F' R' B L R2
*25. *F' B U2 R2 D B' D2 B R' U' D L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2
*26. *U' R2 U2 L2 D F2 D L2 U F2 U R' D L D2 L F' D2 L2 U B
*27. *R2 U' F2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 R' B D2 F' L' U R2 B D2 L2 R2
*28. *D2 R' D2 F2 R D2 L B2 L' D2 L B' L D B' F' D' U L' D' R'
*29. *F' R2 U2 F R2 B U2 B2 U2 F' D2 R U2 B2 F' U' B F' L' R' D'
*30. *U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U' L' F L R' B' D U B' F U'
*31. *F U2 F' U2 D2 R' F' L' D' R F2 R' B2 L F2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2
*32. *B2 D2 U2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 F L2 U R U' F2 L R U2 B' U2 F'
*33. *F2 U2 F2 R B2 R' D2 L D2 B2 R' F U' L' B D L2 D' R' B2
*34. *R F' R2 F' R F D2 F' D F D2 F2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' L2
*35. *F2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' R D L R' D B U' L R' U'
*36. *L' D2 R L D' F2 D F' U D2 L2 F2 B2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 R'
*37. *R2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 B F L U' F' L2 F D2 R U' L2
*38. *U L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U R' B' D' U' R2 D2 F R2 B' U'
*39. *F U2 F D2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U R' B' R2 B' F2 L' B2
*40. *D2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F D L' U2 R' B2 L F' L2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L' U R L2 D2 L F R2 D2 R L2 D2 F2 B2 R' B2 U2
*2. *B2 U F' U2 F2 B' L U2 B R2 U2 R F2 D2 R F2 B2 R' U2 R
*3. *B2 R2 D2 R D2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 L' F' R D' U2 L D L2 D2 R'
*4. *R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 L' U' B2 L' F' L R' U B2 F2
*5. *R U2 D' R' B' R D2 B U L2 F' R2 B L2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D2 U F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 R B' F' U L2 F D B R' D'
*2. *U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D' L U2 B' U' L2 R
*3. *L2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 U B2 L F D2 L' R
*4. *B2 D F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' B' D2 R D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U
*5. *F' R F' R L U L' D2 R' F' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' B2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 L' B2 R U' B2 R2 B L' D2
*2. *R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D U2 B2 F' D' U' L' D' L2 F' L2 D' U2
*3. *R2 B' F' R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 F2 R' B' L D L' U B2 F' U F
*4. *F2 L F2 L' U2 R B2 L F2 D2 B2 D' R D2 B L2 R2 D' L F
*5. *F U' B R D2 B R2 U' B D2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *F2 U2 L R F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L B2 D F' U2 R B D2 F2 D' L U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F' U' F2 U2 R' F' U R'
*3. *D2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R D' F D2 R B' R' D2 B'
*4. *B2 Fw2 F' L' B R' D Rw' Fw' R' D U Rw2 R2 Uw F2 Rw Uw U2 B2 U B Fw' F2 D L' Fw' R' B2 Uw2 U' B' L Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw2 B D' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R U' F R U' F R' U' F2
*3. *L' D2 F2 D' R' L2 D2 R2 F' U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D R2 D
*4. *D' F' L2 R2 Fw U2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 F2 L2 Uw2 B U' B Fw' F2 L2 Rw' R' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 L2 R' D' Uw' B' Uw2 B L2 Uw' F2 L D2 L2 R2 B' Uw
*5. *F Dw' Fw R U B' Dw' Uw U2 Lw' Rw2 B' U' R2 Fw' L Bw L Lw2 Bw2 U' R2 U L R B2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 L Bw' Fw2 U Rw Uw2 Lw U' Bw2 L' Lw Rw Bw' Fw R Dw Lw U Bw' R' U2 L Fw F2 R B' Bw Rw2 B2 D' Lw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=-4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / dddU

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L U R U' B R U B' l r u
*2. *U L' B U B U' R B l' b' u
*3. *L' U B' L U' B U' l r b' u'
*4. *U B R' L R' U B' l b u'
*5. *U L' U' B' U R B' L R' r' u

*Square-1
1. *(1, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 6)
*4. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (5, -4) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, 4) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(3, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L U R U D U' R' U' D' U'
*2. *L' D U D' L' D' L' D R' D' U'
*3. *U D' L' R' D' L R U R' D' U'
*4. *D R' D' U' L' U' D' U L' D' U'
*5. *D L R L' U' L R' D U' D' U'


----------



## EntireTV (May 3, 2016)

3x3:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-2
avg of 5: 19.46

Time List:
1. 19.08 U' D2 R B U' R2 D B2 R U D2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 B' D2 F D2 L2 
2. (30.32) D2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 R' F2 U2 R B' R2 D' B' U' R D L2 U L 
3. 19.18 L B2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 D R2 U' L' F2 D' F' U2 B' L 
4. (18.75) L2 F2 U' D2 B' D2 L F2 R F D2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 
5. 20.09 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 U' B2 F U' L R' B' U' F R'

2x2:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-2
avg of 5: 6.58

Time List:
1. 5.36 F' R U' F R U' R2 F2 
2. 8.15 U' R F U F' U2 F U' R U2 
3. 6.23 F2 R' F2 U F' R' F' U R' U 
4. (14.79) U' R U' F2 U2 R' U' R' U 
5. (4.66) U' R F R' F U' R U2 R'

Pyraminx:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-2
avg of 5: 10.76

Time List:
1. 11.66 L U R U' B R U B' l r u 
2. (9.85) U L' B U B U' R B l' b' u 
3. (13.26) L' U B' L U' B U' l r b' u' 
4. 10.21 U B R' L R' U B' l b u' 
5. 10.38 U L' U' B' U R B' L R' r' u


----------



## mafergut (May 3, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (5.29), 6.14, (6.26), 5.39, 5.84 = *5.79* // Meh
*3x3x3:* 16.58, (16.56), (17.75), 16.67, 16.64 = *16.64* // Great! Funny, 4 solves within 0.11 of each other.
*4x4x4:* (1:34.74), 1:45.53, 2:00.43, (2:01.67), 1:42.27 = *1:49.42* // Last time I'm using 6-2 pairing, I promise


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 3, 2016)

2x2: (10.70) (21.83) 14.90 13.54 10.82 = 13.09 // whatever
3x3: 30.28 30.22 (31.46) (24.31) 29.73 = 30.08 // yuk
4x4: 2:15.43 (3:18.47) 2:16.28 2:17.20 (2:09.53) = 2:16.30 // poor, massive lockup on 2nd solve, almost a pop
5x5: 5:03.94 (4:10.94) 4:31.79 4:33.03 (DNF) = 4:42.89 // weak
6x6: 10:06.58 8:54.75 (8:24.49) 9:22.35 (10:35.63) = 9:27.89 // PB single and average
7x7: 15:40.07 (14:46.55) (17:26.10) 16:17.33 16:35.44 = 16:10.95 // more consistent than last week, PB average
234 Relay: 3:03.02 // I think I spent more time on 2x2 than 3x3, better than last week though
2345 Relay: 7:42.29 // can do better
Clock: 23.77 (DNF) 35.24 (19.96) 23.49 = 27.50 // off by one cross-piece with the DNF then second-guessed myself in the 3rd solve and had to recheck stuff with 2 unnecessary y2 moves
FMC: 55 // average



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
D L' B' U' F2 // cross
R U2 R' U B U' B' // F2L Green-Red
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L Blue-Red
L' U2 L2 U2 L' U B' U B // F2L - Green-Orange with preservation
U F U' F' // F2L - Blue-Orange
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
y' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL
U' // AUF

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F2_U2_L_R_F2_D2_F2_R-_F2_L_B2_D_F-_U2_R_B_D2_F2_D-_L_U&alg=x2_//_inspection D_L-_B-_U-_F2_//_cross R_U2_R-_U_B_U-_B-_//_F2L_Green&#45;Red U_R_U2_R-_U2_R_U-_R-_//_F2L_Blue&#45;Red L-_U2_L2_U2_L-_U_B-_U_B_//_F2L_&#45;_Green&#45;Orange_with_preservation U_F_U-_F-_//_F2L_&#45;_Blue&#45;Orange R2_D_R-_U2_R_D-_R-_U2_R-_//_OLL y-_R-_U-_R_y_R2_u_R-_U_R_U-_R_u-_R2_//_PLL U-_//_AUF


----------



## pyr14 (May 3, 2016)

clock: 14.67, 13.05, 12.30, 11.50, 13.31 = 12.89 (hopefully this is more clearer, unlike last week....) I HAVE DONE CLOCK

2x2: 4.40, 5.26, 4.25, 4.27, 3.95 (ao5=4.31)
pyraminx: 4.07, 6.01, 5.44, 7.74+, 4.32 = 5.26 (5.17 without +2)
sq1: 48.81, 25.03, 16.06, 27.01, 29.29 = 27.11 SUB 30!!! i think it's pb
megaminx: 1:48.70, 2:21.64, 1:42.87, 1:50.35, 2:03.74 = 1:54.27


----------



## kbrune (May 3, 2016)

mafergut said:


> *3x3x3:* 16.58, (16.56), (17.75), 16.67, 16.64 = *16.64*



@mafergut

Wow nice average!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 3, 2016)

222: 5.28, 4.98, (3.98), 5.67, 5.71 = 5.31
333: (14.09), 15.17, 14.13, (15.74), 14.97 = 14.76
444: (49.10), 59.68, 56.29, (1:06.16), 54.74 = 56.90
555: 1:42.37, (1:32.79), 1:54.68, (1:56.75), 1:39.80 = 1:45.62
666: 3:38.33, 3:58.92, 3:50.87, (3:06.83), (DNF) = 3:49.37 you know what, the Aoshi actually sucks.
777: 5:20.04, 5:39.20, (5:18.68), 5:34.87, (6:13.61) = 5:31.37
2bld: 1:30.08, 1:14.35, 1:33.47 = 1:14.35
3bld: DNF, 4:53.02, 4:41.92 = 4:41.92
Megaminx: 2:16.15, 2:00.65, (2:27.54), (1:55.52), 2:00.78 = 2:05.86
Pyraminx: (12.45), 11.00, 11.67, 11.25, (7.96) = 11.31
Skewb: (14.85), 12.51, (9.45), 10.75, 10.79 = 11.35
Square-1: 45.01, 40.22, (28.98+), (52.39), 41.06 = 42.10
OH: 55.51, 1:08.60, (36.67), (DNF), 56.04 = 1:00.06 eeew
2-4: 1:25.46
2-5: 3:20.63
MTS: (4:13.19), (1:51.07), 2:46.26, 1:52.72, 3:21.53
FMC: 46



Spoiler



R' F B D' L U' L' [2X2X2]
F' R U2 R' F U2 R' F' [2X2X3]
U F' U F U R U R' U B U' B' U [F2L 1&2]
L U F' U' L' U L F' U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2 [LL]


----------



## Roman (May 3, 2016)

5x5x5 blindfolded: *4:11.55*, 4:57.04, DNF(4:48.05)


Spoiler



*4:11.55[2:00.35]*,4:57.04[2:08.76], DNF(4:48.05)[2:18.02]


----------



## the super cuber (May 3, 2016)

*2x2: *3.66, (4.35), (1.99), 2.10, 2.87 =* 2.88 *// messed up first two solves 

*3x3:* 9.72, (8.98), 12.89, (12.98), 10.62 = *11.08*

*4x4: *51.46, 48.97, 54.97, 47.10, 52.66 = *51.03
*
*5x5: *1:46.94, 1:38.67, 1:23.08, 1:42.31,1:36.22* = **1:39.07*

*6x6: *3:23.28, 3:18.41, 3:12.32, 3:19.29,3:08.41 = *3:16.67

7x7:* 5:15.72, 4:50.89, 4:46.05, 5:09.56,5:23.30 = *5:05.39

Square-1: *(23.82), 15.41, 13.15, (12.34), 17.28 = *15.28 *// Good Average

*Pyraminx: *(7.163), 4.52, 4.89, (2.99), 3.97 = *4.46 *// Decent

*Megaminx:* 1:43.21, (1:38.22), 1:59.64, 1:54.24, (2:00.12) *= **1:52.36 *// Decent

*Skewb: *7.26, 6.95, 7.28, 7.27, 9.50 = *7.27* // Nice

*Clock:* (15.00), (7.92), 12.89, 12.16, 12.07* = **12.37*

*3x3 One Handed: *(18.70), (14.27), 16.29, 18.66, 15.11* = 16.69*

*2x2 Blindfolded: *15.85, (14.38), (DNF)* = **14.38 *// Decent

*3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, 38.98* = **38.98 *// Barely missed 3 DNFs, first one was 27 dnf

*4x4 Blindfolded: *DNF, 5:20.48, DNS* = 5:20.48
*
*5x5 Blindfolded: *DNF DNS, DNS =* DNF* // 10:46, 3 wings  

*2-4 Relay:* *1:12.38 *// Decent

*2-5 Relay: 2:34.65 *// Really good

*3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:26.86, 2:23.51, 1:55.14, (34.52), (DNF) = *1:55.17 *// Great single

*MBLD: **27/34 in 59:21 *// memo was 39:41 

*FMC: * *30 Moves *// tied PB


Spoiler: FMC Solution



L U L2 F' // cross
R D' R' D' // first pair
B D2 B' // second pair
R' D R // third pair
F' D F2 L' F' L // fourth pair and EO
R' B' D' B D B' D' B D R // OLL + Pll skip
30 Moves


----------



## One Wheel (May 3, 2016)

*2x2x2*: (18.17), 11.31, 11.51, 17.73, (10.40) = *13.52* I keep forgetting my 2x2 OLLs. These weekly competitions are the only time I solve 2x2, so I guess it's to be expected.
*3x3x3*: (36.89), 37.04, 42.33, (50.26), 49.92 = *43.10 *Started out good.
*4x4x4*: 2:12.94, (1:57.64), 2:09.52, (DNF), 3:14.09 = *2:32.19 *See 3x3.
*5x5x5*: 6:33.97, (5:14.01), (7:40.06), 6:44.37, 5:50.56 = *6:22.97
2-3-4 Relay*: 13.10, 48.29, 2:08.46 = *3:09.86
2-3-4-5 Relay*: 22.28, 52.01, 2:28.81, 5:46.48 = *9:29.59 *iicchhh. Better than last week anyway.
*3x3x3 OH*: 2:03.36, (3:24.25), 1:44.16, 2:04.28+, (1:39.38) = *1:57.27*


----------



## MarcelP (May 4, 2016)

*3X3X3:* (17.27) 19.53 19.47 (22.24) 20.31 = *19.77
2X2X2*: 8.61 (10.17) 8.21 8.50 (7.68) = *8.44 
4X4X4: *(1:37.06) 1:56.51 (1:57.30) 1:47.78 1:39.40 = *1:47.90

*


----------



## muchacho (May 4, 2016)

*2x2:* (10.23) 8.31 7.30 7.21 (6.10) = *7.61
3x3: *23.35 24.13 25.90 (20.09) (26.10) = *24.46
3x3 OH: *1:23.38 (58.97) (1:58.40) 1:11.11 1:19.89 = *1:18.13* // PB single
*4x4:* 2:30.02 2:22.28 (2:17.66) (2:36.81) 2:31.45 = *2:27.91
2-3-4 Relay: 3:49.778
Skewb:* 16.63 18.65 17.32 (22.73) (12.51) = *17.53
FMC: 48*


Spoiler



y x'
R2 B U2 B F' U' R' F // FB
R2 U' R2 Rw' U Rw U Rw U' R Rw U Rw' // SB
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' Rw2 // CMLL
U Rw R' U Rw' R U Rw2 R2 U Rw' R U2 Rw R' U2 Rw2 R2 // LSE


----------



## mafergut (May 4, 2016)

kbrune said:


> @mafergut
> 
> Wow nice average!


Thanks!  Not frequent for me, sadly


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 5, 2016)

3BLD DNF(56.93), 1:16.29,DNF(1:00.39)= 1:16.29


----------



## pjk (May 6, 2016)

*3x3:* (14.38), 14.26, (10.31), 12.61, 13.38 = 13.42
*5x5:* 1:39.36, (1:31.55), 1:47.08, (1:47.53), 1:39.57 = 1:42.00

No warmups.


----------



## posaidon0802 (May 6, 2016)

*2x2*= 7.33,(9.93),6.07,6.22,(4.22)=*6.54
3x3= *19.34,20.20,(16.46),17.44,(22.74)=*18.99
4x4= *2:01.35,1:59.64,(1:34.65),(2:18.65),2:06.07= *2:02.36

*


----------



## asacuber (May 6, 2016)

2x2: 2.83, 3.16, (DNF), 2.77, (1.91)=2.93//nice but dnf
3x3: 10.49, 12.41, (9.37), (13.49), 12.91= 11.94//YASSSS ALSO BEST FULLSTEP
2-4: 1:38.79// Could've been quite better but OK.
PyraMinx: 7.43, 7.54, 9.27, (10.90), (4.79)= 8.08//messed up
2BLD: 1:10.51, 1:16.53, DNF= 1:10.51//good or something
OH: 27.63, (26.70), 29.88, (33.91), 27.05= 28.19//Decent
4x4: (1:26.00), 1:04.71, 1:03.83, (1:00.86), 1:06.99= 1:05.18//Gr8 m8 i r8 8/8 
Skewb: (7.51), 11.64, 8.28, (42.01), 8.09= 9.34// lol do Qiyis pop
Square-1: 49.19, 45.49, (39.02), (56.96), 51.04= 48.58//niiiice
2-5: 5:58.36//completely messed up 5x5 but still sub 6


----------



## Doudou (May 6, 2016)

3x3 : 12.01,12.02,10.09,11.97, 15.72 = 12.00


----------



## Joe Da Poe (May 7, 2016)

2x2x2: 9.97, 7.85, 8.66, 9.31, 7.10=8.61 Avg. of 5
3x3x3: 28.58, 35.57, 32.52, 33.05, 33.39=32.99 Avg. of 5 
Pretty decent times for me!


----------



## Dene (May 7, 2016)

*3x3:* 14.51, 13.79, (19.12), 13.68, (13.58) = 13.99
*4x4:* 57.27, (49.55), 1:00.60, (1:02.64), 1:01.91 = 59.93
*5x5:* (1:46.84), 1:36.94, 1:40.04, 1:44.78, (1:32.07) = 1:40.59
*6x6:* (2:43.53), 2:51.44, (3:14.60), 2:53.58, 2:46.81 = 2:50.61
*7x7:* (4:23.45), 4:39.39, (4:52.97), 4:29.96, 4:31.51 = 4:33.62
*OH:* (DNF), 32.59, (29.63), 30.31, DNF = DNF
*Megaminx:* 1:55.55, 2:01.31, (2:13.91), 2:07.85, (1:53.99) = 2:01.57


----------



## QuantumDestroyer (May 8, 2016)

*3x3: *30.97, 32.16, (25.82), (34.43), 28.20 = 30.44
usualy faster than this...


----------



## kbrune (May 9, 2016)

*2x2*: 7.33
8.07, 8.99, 7.12, 5.90, 6.79

*3x3*:21.17
19.84, 24.14, 20.44, 21.86, 21.20

*4x4*: 1:35.01
1:44.41, 1:39.41, 1:21.26, 1:30.98, 1:34.40

*5x5*: 3:12.17
3:48.11, 3:06.55, 3:05.44, 3:01.29, 3:24.53

*6x6*: 7:45.14
8:54.75, 7:10.78, 7:44.80, 7:44.20, 7:46.41

*7x7*: 13:28.00
13:13.72, 12:57.81, 12:48.97, 14:21.28, 16:26.00

*2-3-4 Relay*: 2:01.72

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 5:34.15

*2BLD*: 1:02.06
1:02.06, 1:04.03, 1:03.17

*3BLD*: 3:50.77
4:46.59, 3:50.77, DNF

*MultiBLD*: 1/4 (36:22)

*MTS*: 2:42.30
2:00.38, 3:26.84, 2:42.10, 2:17.96, 4:30.00

*OH*: 1:06.77
1:00.31, 1:10.58, 1:09.42, 55.17, 1:15.63

*Pyraminx*: 11.90
13.25, 32.21, 12.83, 9.03, 9.61

*Megaminx*: 4:23.20
5:21.23, 4:08.32, 4:06.78, 4:37.63, 4:23.65

*Skewb*: 22.15
38.97, 15.25, 17.02, 27.12, 27.12, 22.32

*FMC*: 39 moves
Inspection: none
L U' L' B' D B2 D2 F U' L' D' L D cross+2 pairs
U' F U' F' B' U2 insert pairs
R B R' B U' B' 3rd pair
R U' R' U F' F2L
U2 F U' F' d F' U F R pll skip


----------



## Bogdan (May 9, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.78, 5.65, 5.51, (6.95), (4.84)-> *5.65
3x3x3:* 14.71, (24.52), (12.49), 16.39, 19.52-> *16.87
4x4x4:* 1:19.71, 1:21.49, 1:16.81, (1:10.80), (1:40.40)-> *1:19.34
5x5x5:* 2:42.16, (2:26.01), 2:38.75, 2:32.44, (2:48.27)-> *2:37.78
7x7x7:* 9:03.80, 9:12.57, (9:12.93), (7:59.06), 8:11.43-> *8:49.27
2x2x2BLD:* 1:16.02, 1:02.25, 1:18.09-> *1:02.25
3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 4:28.04, 4:28.59-> *4:28.04
3x3x3OH:* 34.06, 34.76, (30.56), (52.55), 31.25-> *33.36
234*-> *1:51.82
2345*-> *4:45.02
megaminx:* 2:58.31, 3:07.56, (3:11.27), 2:58.22, (2:42.11)-> *3:01.36
sq-1:* (54.63), 43.97, (37.17), 44.05, 45.73-> *44.58
skewb:* (7.93), 12.03, 8.43, 10.05, (13.84)-> *10.17
FMC:* *DNF*


----------



## okayama (May 10, 2016)

FMC: 29 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 U2 L R F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L B2 D F' U2 R B D2 F2 D' L U
Solution: U R2 Bw R2 Bw' R2 U2 Bw' U2 Bw U2 B U' L2 U2 B U' B' L2 D B D B' L2 F' L' B L2 B2

My backup skeleton:

Pre-scramble: F2 R' U'

2x2x2 block: D B2 D2
2x2x3 block: U F' U' F

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: L2 F' U F U' D2 B2 D'

2x2x3 block: U R F2
Orient edges: B' U B
F2L minus 1 slot: U' L'
More square: U F U F'
All but 3 corners: U2 F U' F' U2

resulted in 32 moves. 

My best solution in the remaining time was:

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: U'

Orient edges: B2 L2 B' L
2x2x2 block: F
2x2x3 block: L2 B D' B' D'
All but 2c2e: L2 B U B' U2 L2 U B2
T-perm: B U2 Bw' U2 Bw U2 R2 Bw R2 Bw' R2
Correction: U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 10, 2016)

Results week 18: congrats to Super, EDDDY and Torch!

*2x2x2*(40)

 2.01 Basil Herold
 2.11 WACWCA
 2.18 chriscuber123
 2.20 uyneb2000
 2.71 Iggy
 2.83 cuberkid10
 2.88 the super cuber
 2.92 asacuber
 2.99 Tommy Kiprillis
 3.17 Isaac Lai
 3.36 Jbacboy
 3.39 FastCubeMaster
 3.45 pantu2000
 3.98 EDDDY
 4.05 Torch
 4.31 pyr14
 4.32 Tx789
 4.67 TcubesAK
 4.81 CyanSandwich
 4.85 MLGCubez
 4.92 OLLiver
 5.31 Ordway Persyn
 5.65 Bogdan
 5.79 mafergut
 5.98 teboecubes
 6.39 LostGent
 6.54 posaidon0802
 6.58 EntireTV
 7.30 joeydunn22
 7.33 kbrune
 7.37 h2f
 7.61 muchacho
 8.44 MarcelP
 8.54 Schmidt
 8.61 Joe Da Poe
 10.74 arbivara
 10.96 RyuKagamine
 13.09 Shaky Hands
 13.52 One Wheel
 14.77 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(45)

 9.14 uyneb2000
 9.41 DanpHan
 9.54 cuberkid10
 9.64 Jbacboy
 10.65 Tommy Kiprillis
 11.08 the super cuber
 11.15 Basil Herold
 11.31 Iggy
 11.31 EDDDY
 11.33 Torch
 11.94 asacuber
 11.98 pantu2000
 12.00 Doudou
 12.27 FastCubeMaster
 12.94 TcubesAK
 13.42 pjk
 13.99 Dene
 14.62 turtwig
 14.76 Ordway Persyn
 15.76 MLGCubez
 15.77 LostGent
 16.63 mafergut
 16.87 Bogdan
 17.03 crazycube98
 17.56 Tx789
 17.66 CyanSandwich
 18.99 posaidon0802
 19.45 EntireTV
 19.54 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.77 MarcelP
 20.02 AlphaSheep
 21.17 kbrune
 24.46 muchacho
 26.76 Schmidt
 28.63 h2f
 30.08 Shaky Hands
 30.18 teboecubes
 30.44 QuantumDestroyer
 32.99 Joe Da Poe
 35.00 joeydunn22
 35.26 arbivara
 36.90 MatsBergsten
 39.22 onotee
 43.10 One Wheel
 44.29 RyuKagamine
*4x4x4*(26)

 40.28 EDDDY
 41.48 cuberkid10
 43.60 Jbacboy
 50.57 Tommy Kiprillis
 51.03 the super cuber
 51.69 Torch
 56.90 Ordway Persyn
 59.93 Dene
 1:04.50 OLLiver
 1:05.18 asacuber
 1:05.71 MLGCubez
 1:08.58 CyanSandwich
 1:18.23 TcubesAK
 1:19.34 Bogdan
 1:21.20 h2f
 1:34.93 kbrune
 1:38.37 Schmidt
 1:47.90 MarcelP
 1:49.41 mafergut
 2:02.35 posaidon0802
 2:03.65 RyuKagamine
 2:04.76 MatsBergsten
 2:16.30 Shaky Hands
 2:27.92 muchacho
 2:32.18 One Wheel
 5:13.90 arbivara
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:28.68 EDDDY
 1:30.74 cuberkid10
 1:40.02 the super cuber
 1:40.59 Dene
 1:42.00 pjk
 1:45.62 Ordway Persyn
 1:48.41 Torch
 2:32.70 TcubesAK
 2:37.78 Bogdan
 3:12.17 kbrune
 3:19.51 h2f
 3:49.84 RyuKagamine
 4:24.64 MatsBergsten
 4:42.92 Shaky Hands
 6:22.97 One Wheel
10:02.39 arbivara
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:50.61 Dene
 3:07.66 cuberkid10
 3:18.12 the super cuber
 3:24.89 EDDDY
 3:49.37 Ordway Persyn
 6:40.88 h2f
 7:05.85 RyuKagamine
 7:45.14 kbrune
 9:27.89 Shaky Hands
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:33.62 Dene
 5:01.95 the super cuber
 5:16.55 EDDDY
 5:31.37 Ordway Persyn
 8:49.27 Bogdan
10:20.43 RyuKagamine
13:30.94 kbrune
16:10.95 Shaky Hands
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 16.69 the super cuber
 17.58 Iggy
 17.73 DanpHan
 18.14 Jbacboy
 19.98 Torch
 21.17 pantu2000
 21.59 cuberkid10
 23.87 FastCubeMaster
 24.57 Basil Herold
 26.50 Tommy Kiprillis
 26.93 OLLiver
 28.19 asacuber
 29.48 turtwig
 30.37 EDDDY
 31.24 TcubesAK
 32.28 Tx789
 33.36 Bogdan
 38.53 h2f
 49.80 CyanSandwich
 1:00.05 Ordway Persyn
 1:06.77 kbrune
 1:11.08 RyuKagamine
 1:18.13 muchacho
 1:54.12 teboecubes
 1:57.27 One Wheel
 DNF Dene
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 2:04.04 EDDDY
 2:40.05 Tx789
 6:26.67 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 6.27 chriscuber123
 7.21 Basil Herold
 14.38 the super cuber
 25.14 h2f
 26.88 MatsBergsten
 26.96 Torch
 27.52 EDDDY
 30.38 Jbacboy
 56.82 Tx789
 1:02.06 kbrune
 1:02.25 Bogdan
 1:10.51 asacuber
 1:14.35 Ordway Persyn
 DNF TcubesAK
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 33.27 Iggy
 38.98 the super cuber
 1:03.85 EDDDY
 1:08.55 Torch
 1:16.29 Daniel Lin
 1:17.25 MatsBergsten
 1:45.19 h2f
 1:57.36 Deri Nata Wijaya
 3:50.77 kbrune
 4:28.04 Bogdan
 4:41.92 Ordway Persyn
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:20.48 the super cuber
 6:18.25 MatsBergsten
 7:53.97 EDDDY
 7:54.42 h2f
 DNF Torch
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 4:11.55 Roman
 DNF Torch
 DNF Iggy
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF the super cuber
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

27/34 (59:21)  the super cuber
10/13 (60:00)  Deri Nata Wijaya
6/6 (20:39)  EDDDY
6/7 (26:05)  MatsBergsten
8/13 (44:27)  Torch
1/4 (36:22)  kbrune
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:01.09 EDDDY
 1:39.16 TcubesAK
 1:55.17 the super cuber
 2:40.17 Ordway Persyn
 2:48.97 kbrune
 DNF Torch
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 58.58 EDDDY
 59.14 cuberkid10
 1:00.56 Jbacboy
 1:08.27 Torch
 1:12.38 the super cuber
 1:14.57 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:25.46 Ordway Persyn
 1:38.79 asacuber
 1:47.70 TcubesAK
 1:51.82 Bogdan
 2:01.72 kbrune
 2:19.34 h2f
 3:00.72 MatsBergsten
 3:03.02 Shaky Hands
 3:09.86 One Wheel
 3:28.45 RyuKagamine
 3:49.77 muchacho
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:18.22 cuberkid10
 2:34.65 the super cuber
 2:44.94 EDDDY
 2:58.55 Torch
 3:20.63 Ordway Persyn
 4:45.02 Bogdan
 5:33.44 h2f
 5:34.15 kbrune
 5:58.36 asacuber
 6:39.75 TcubesAK
 7:22.89 RyuKagamine
 7:42.29 Shaky Hands
 9:29.59 One Wheel
*Skewb*(19)

 4.43 Isaac Lai
 4.46 Jbacboy
 5.23 Tommy Kiprillis
 6.55 Basil Herold
 6.79 cuberkid10
 6.82 Iggy
 6.98 TcubesAK
 7.27 the super cuber
 8.20 EDDDY
 9.34 asacuber
 9.40 Torch
 10.17 Bogdan
 10.91 h2f
 11.35 Ordway Persyn
 16.19 teboecubes
 17.53 muchacho
 22.15 kbrune
 31.47 RyuKagamine
 40.64 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(4)

 12.37 the super cuber
 12.89 pyr14
 13.98 Torch
 27.50 Shaky Hands
*Pyraminx*(20)

 3.60 Piotrek
 4.46 the super cuber
 5.03 Iggy
 5.26 pyr14
 5.64 cuberkid10
 5.66 pantu2000
 5.82 uyneb2000
 5.97 Tommy Kiprillis
 5.99 EDDDY
 6.19 Torch
 6.32 TcubesAK
 7.04 Basil Herold
 8.08 asacuber
 8.41 MLGCubez
 10.75 EntireTV
 11.31 Ordway Persyn
 11.90 kbrune
 12.54 teboecubes
 19.84 RyuKagamine
 39.52 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(13)

 1:12.08 Isaac Lai
 1:24.39 cuberkid10
 1:41.65 EDDDY
 1:52.36 the super cuber
 1:54.26 pyr14
 1:55.37 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:55.66 Torch
 2:01.57 Dene
 2:05.86 Ordway Persyn
 2:54.52 TcubesAK
 3:01.36 Bogdan
 4:23.20 kbrune
 4:43.89 RyuKagamine
*Square-1*(14)

 10.46 Raptor56
 13.58 uyneb2000
 15.26 Iggy
 15.28 the super cuber
 16.41 EDDDY
 19.11 cuberkid10
 20.95 Tommy Kiprillis
 25.27 CyanSandwich
 27.11 pyr14
 32.35 Torch
 36.46 Tx789
 42.10 Ordway Persyn
 44.58 Bogdan
 48.57 asacuber
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

28 Attila
29 AlphaSheep
29 okayama
30 Tommy Kiprillis
30 Torch
30 the super cuber
32 Basil Herold
39 kbrune
44 arbivara
46 Ordway Persyn
47 TcubesAK
48 muchacho
55 RyuKagamine
55 Shaky Hands
DNF  Bogdan

*Contest results*

433 the super cuber
324 EDDDY
302 Torch
280 cuberkid10
219 Tommy Kiprillis
217 Ordway Persyn
187 TcubesAK
179 Jbacboy
176 Iggy
171 Bogdan
170 Basil Herold
166 asacuber
165 kbrune
137 h2f
125 MatsBergsten
120 Dene
120 uyneb2000
109 pantu2000
100 RyuKagamine
89 Tx789
89 CyanSandwich
89 FastCubeMaster
81 MLGCubez
78 Shaky Hands
75 DanpHan
74 pyr14
70 Isaac Lai
64 muchacho
64 OLLiver
63 Deri Nata Wijaya
58 mafergut
58 chriscuber123
50 pjk
49 posaidon0802
49 turtwig
48 teboecubes
45 LostGent
44 EntireTV
43 arbivara
42 MarcelP
42 AlphaSheep
41 WACWCA
38 Schmidt
37 One Wheel
36 Doudou
25 Attila
25 crazycube98
24 okayama
23 joeydunn22
22 Piotrek
18 Joe Da Poe
18 Raptor56
14 Roman
12 Daniel Lin
11 QuantumDestroyer
6 onotee


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 10, 2016)

oh, I competed in FMC and 7x7 just as you posted the results.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 10, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> oh, I competed in FMC and 7x7 just as you posted the results.



Ok, those results are in. Sadly you did not advance, only gained some 25-30 points


----------



## asacuber (May 11, 2016)

Lol 12th for the 3rd time, this is getting on my nerves lol


----------



## the super cuber (May 12, 2016)

first by over a 100 points!  third week win in a row


----------

